# Toilet foutain!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Or so Tucker thinks! It is next to imposible to keep him out of it! We can not shut the door because the bathroom closet is where the cats litter box is. We shut the lid, but he knows how to open it. He will drink out of it when nothing is in it, or when who knows what is in it.. We can't put any locks or latches on it because a 3yr old and a 5yr old use it regularly. So can't put up any gates or anything either. Annie does not drink from the toilet, but Tucker and my uncles three dogs do, and he sees no problem with it. I see A LOT of problems with it! Bacteria, non-flushed wastes (the kids wont flush), chemical cleaners used to clean it, and besides that it just NASTY! He has water avalible at all times. There are three two gallon buckets down stairs (we even put one in the bathroom to try and keep them from the toilet, didnt work). And one two gallon bucket in my bedroom. All the buckets get cleaned daily, and get fresh water twice a day. I don't know what his facination is, but it needs to stop and I have no idea how to stop it. My dad told me to put a shock collar on him and put the area marker by the toilet. But I hate shock collars for things like this and Thats not going to keep him out of any other toilet! I want the behavior to stop compleatly.

He knows he is bad when he does it, because he comes hauling butt out of the bath room and runs to his kennel and lies down with his head down, ears back and that "Oh sh!t i got caught" face.

Any ideas?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep not pleasant 

Toilet water is special to animals though.

It is changed regularly so its nearly always fresh - when stinky stuff is in it there maybe something else worth a sniff!!
It is a good temperature, the ceramic of the bowl keeps the water at a great drinking temperature for them.

I'm not sure of the sizes of the dog to bowl but it could be a good hight as well.

I remember when this problem was covered on the TV show Tomorrows World (in the 1980's), and the revolutionary product to stop it was the first of the continuous flow water bowls. 
something like this

Dogit Fresh Clear Water Fountain 73600 Dog Drinking Fountains for Sale


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes - move the cat box and close the door. 

I wonder if you could hold the lid down with magnets or something where the kids could raise the lid but the dogs couldn't.

Or, do some behavior modification 

I'm a great one to talk about that - I've tried for almost three years to get Rebel to quit getting on the couch when I am gone, but we still have to put cardboard boxes when we leave or he's right up there.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My father's dog does the same thing...personally think it's disgusting. She always goes to this one particular bathroom in the house...not any of the others...don't know why. It doesn't matter if she has water down...she still goes straight for that one bathroom.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> yes - move the cat box and close the door.


I can't  its not my house and my uncle said no. He said hes not going to kill him.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It's starting to sound like you need to get your own place...just saying in the nicest way


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

frogdog said:


> It's starting to sound like you need to get your own place...just saying in the nicest way


We are going to look at our new potential appartment tmrw! I CAN NOT wait!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Good for you and your doggies!!! Now you can do whateva the hell you want...freedom...nothing like it!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does your dog find any odors repulsive? I know my dog HATES the smell of bitter apple spray (I don't know if he's even every tasted it, the smells starts him sneezing and rubbing his face on everything) and vinegar, so if it were my house I'd spray/wipe that around the rim (not where you sit but right under it). You could dump some vinegar in the toilet, but you'd have to refresh it often...not sure how many times he'd have to taste it before he decided the toilet was not a good drinking place anymore.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What about a walk-through gate? I use these to block off litter boxes and a staircase http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000JJDI0G/ref=redir_mdp_mobile They're fairly inexpensive, easy to install, easy to use and effective. Kids should have no problem operating them as long as they can reach, and they even have a cat door! I love these things.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love walk through baby gates too! Use them all the time! Maybe that's something that would work?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

This would work as long as the kids learn to close it.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I use the walk thru gate also. Keeps the dog out of the cat box room.......


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They make locks to keep little kids out of toilets.....
Like this one from Amazon: www.amazon.com/Mommys-Helper-Toilet-Seat-Lid-Lok/dp/B000GE1MEI


----------

